
Why white people see black boys as older, bigger and guiltier than they are - blowski
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/28/why-prosecutors-keep-talking-about-tamir-rices-size-36-pants/
======
dawnbreez
The big question here, as with any statistic or analysis, is why the data is
what it is.

Do police officers see more age in black children because of some facial
feature, because of general assumptions, because they're justifying bias? Do
they assume that african american children come frome lower incomes, and thus
aren't as well-fed as their white peers, leading to the assumption of being
older than they look? Or perhaps they're misclassifying children as adults
because they're afraid the next Tamir's gun won't be a toy?

Above all else, we should not merely assume that it's "just racism" and
condemn the cops for their vague crime. If we are to fix the problem, we must
understand it thoroughly.

